# F1 2019 DX12 G920 spinnt



## Moritz9000 (18. Februar 2020)

Hallo, ich habe ein massives Problem mit meinem Lenkrad in F1 2019 unter DX12. (DX11 hab ich nie getestet) Beim Start des Spiels ist noch alles gut, aber sobald ich los fahre, geht es los. Und zwar spinnt mein Force Feedback komplett rum. In den Kurven hab ich teilweise garkein Force Feedback und mitten auf der gerade will das Lenkrad aus dem nichts raus 900° nach Links oder Rechts lenken. Ich habe schon mehrfach das Gerät getrennt und neu Initialisiert und den Logitech G Hub habe ich auch schon ein Paar mal neu Installiert. Interresannt ist auch, dass in den Tastenbelegungen vom Spiel, alle Pedale richtig angezeigt werden, nur das Gaspedal wird als Z- oder -Z angezeigt. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie irgendwelche Probleme damit. Und in allen anderen Spielen funktioniert das Lenkrad auch wie es soll. Ich habe auch gemerkt, dass wenn ich im G Hub einstelle, dass das Lenkrad bei F1  2019 DX12 360° haben soll, dass es nicht ins Spiel übertragen wird, obwohl das Profil aktiv wird. 
Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee, was ich da machen kann?

LG


----------

